# Searchable BBC News Feed



## NiVZ (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,

This is a little known feature on the BBC website that allows you to generate a list (RSS feed) of stories from your own search terms.

I use it to find all the diabetes stories on their entire site.

Just click the link below:

http://newsapi.bbc.co.uk/feeds/search/news+sport/diabetes

and if you want to find other stories, just replace the 'diabetes' with your own word or words (if doing more than one word just put a + between them)

If anyone used Widsets on their mobile phone and had the diabetes Widget this is what it used.

NiVZ


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi NiVZ,

Thanks for the Link 

Heidi
x


----------

